# Multi-stop cancels



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If a pax has a multi-stop trip and is taking longer than agreed at the first stop, am I going to be penalized for canceling and moving on?

Will I even be paid for the first leg?

I have some vague memories of initiating a cancel partial trip and not being paid for any of it, a couple years ago when I last did Lyft. Unlike Uber, who will pay for the time and miles accrued regardless of who cancelled


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just complete the trip where you sit and drive on.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Don't cancel. Continue in the app like they are ready to go and then swipe to drop them off.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Not sure what you mean.... Instead of selecting the cancel option, you mean swipe to arrive at stop 1, swipe to start leg 2, and then swipe again to drop off all at the same spot? Will the app let me do that without flagging me or whatever?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You will get a 1 star, just continue trip from stop and then end it, you'll get paid for what you drove. Make sure you give them a1 star first and write up that they were abusive or something.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I had a 3 STOPS ride (Not sure why Lyft allow this BS) If Customer let Driver wait 1 hour. Driver only get pay $6 for the hour. Way Below Min Wage wtf.

I had one woman 3 STOPS. First stop she told me just pick up drug at Smith Pharmacy! I wait 20mins...Text her...She said she will be right out.
I wait another 15mins.... I call her, she hang off. I was pissed. Go inside Smith, She wasn't there!!! 

I swipe all the way to completed my ride and then Contact support about passenger disappeared.
I tell support, I want to MAKE SURE SHE DOES NOT HAVE RIGHT TO GIVE ME A RATING.

Support be like: "Well, you need to have better communication with riders", I was like WTF...
Support: Here is your 7$ for this ride which took 45mins+


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Not sure what you mean.... Instead of selecting the cancel option, you mean swipe to arrive at stop 1, swipe to start leg 2, and then swipe again to drop off all at the same spot? Will the app let me do that without flagging me or whatever?


I dunno if you just "CANCEL" if you would get pay.... Because if Driver cancel, rider will NOT get charge.
I always just swipe all the way to end and contact support.

Lyft and Uber should pay Driver 0.4 ~ 0.5$ per minute to be fair.... Gas running quick in Hot days.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's real simple, of you see it's multiple stops before you start the ride, run and cancel. Otherwise, tell them they have 3 minutes. Leave and end ride at 5. If they left crap in your back seat put it in the trunk and file for a lost item fee or put it in the street.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's real simple, of you see it's multiple stops before you start the ride, run and cancel. Otherwise, tell them they have 3 minutes. Leave and end ride at 5. If they left crap in your back seat put it in the trunk and file for a lost item fee or put it in the street.


You pax will always tell you only take few mins, we will be quick and shit like that...
But then will make you wait forever lol


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I had a 3 STOPS ride (Not sure why Lyft allow this BS) If Customer let Driver wait 1 hour. Driver only get pay $6 for the hour. Way Below Min Wage wtf.
> 
> I had one woman 3 STOPS. First stop she told me just pick up drug at Smith Pharmacy! I wait 20mins...Text her...She said she will be right out.
> I wait another 15mins.... I call her, she hang off. I was pissed. Go inside Smith, She wasn't there!!!
> ...


Dat clazy


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> You pax will always tell you only take few mins, we will be quick and shit like that...
> But then will make you wait forever lol


And that makes it easy, I drive off at 5. If they have no respect for my time then I have no respect for them. There's no lol about it, cash tip or no wait.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If a pax has a multi-stop trip and is taking longer than agreed at the first stop, am I going to be penalized for canceling and moving on?
> 
> Will I even be paid for the first leg?
> 
> I have some vague memories of initiating a cancel partial trip and not being paid for any of it, a couple years ago when I last did Lyft. Unlike Uber, who will pay for the time and miles accrued regardless of who cancelled


When you accept a trip you can see if it is a mutistop or added stops. Swipe up to see if it’s a simple A to B ride or it will show 3 or 4 lines meaning it is a multi stop ride. Cancel ASAP. Never accept a multi stop ride just say no.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Swipe up where?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Swipe up where?


I think he meant tap this. It will show you drop off location.... but only after you click both "Arrived">"Pick up" .

But there is even worse situation.... when the passenger original have jusr 1 drop off... but them when you driving them. They asking you to add Groceries or Alcohol run.... or even stupid taco bell drive through.... those are the most annoying passenger... 🙄 especially the one who don't even know how to add "Stops" they jusr want you to bring them there and they stock in your car. It's really hard to say no.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Not sure what you mean.... Instead of selecting the cancel option, you mean swipe to arrive at stop 1, swipe to start leg 2, and then swipe again to drop off all at the same spot? Will the app let me do that without flagging me or whatever?


Yes, that's how you do it. Discuss with the passenger before the first stop if you're willing to wait and for how long and don't let them leave their crap in your car. You can obviously feel out each situation and decide how to handle it. Stops are meant to be quick, like to pick up a different passenger or stop at the ATM.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Cancel every multiple stop ride. Period.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I think he meant tap this. It will show you drop off location.... but only after you click both "Arrived">"Pick up" .
> 
> But there is even worse situation.... when the passenger original have jusr 1 drop off... but them when you driving them. They asking you to add Groceries or Alcohol run.... or even stupid taco bell drive through.... those are the most annoying passenger... 🙄 especially the one who don't even know how to add "Stops" they jusr want you to bring them there and they stock in your car. It's really hard to say no.
> View attachment 615756


Yes I did it that way and got insta-flagged & warned by Lyft, where they seem to treat it the same as if I slide pickup & cancel, even though I didn't actually slide pickup.

Also requires you to drive to the pickup where the pax might be waiting to eagerly jump in your car










Are suspension/deactivation threats real?


I cancelled maybe a total of 4 rides since starting back on Friday A switcheroo to a sus pax at a sus pickup location Long-ride attempt late at night (no thanks with this FlexScam mileage rate and while on a earnings guarantee bonus). Started ride then realized it was a 43 minute trip to a...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yes I did it that way and got insta-flagged & warned by Lyft, where they seem to treat it the same as if I slide pickup & cancel, even though I didn't actually slide pickup.
> 
> Also requires you to drive to the pickup where the pax might be waiting to eagerly jump in your car
> 
> ...


Did you contact support ? About your passenger disappear or let you wait longer than expected? If you didn't. Sure they flag you 🙄

In my case, I did it because last time that b... waste my 45 mins.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

My dad once told me
Everyday is not going to be your birthday
Sometimes things go good and sometimes they suck
I always make sure they know I'm getting 
$12.60 an hour for my time and I want a traffic jam or to wait
like I want a horse to step on my foot
Idk if it makes any diff but they do tend to tip for excessive waits
Your story was kind of a nightmare though


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Well everyday is my birthday so forget waiting a long time


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Tell them you got 5 minutes.

You get paid for each stop.

Understand the frustration, but dead heading and waiting for another ride is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Brotherlove said:


> Tell them you got 5 minutes.


Two minutes. And actually wait for no more than five.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I had a 3 STOPS ride (Not sure why Lyft allow this BS)


Ok, I'll explain why. It's because in the eyes of Uber & Lyft, every driver is nothing but a steaming pile of feces! Any questions?


----------

